# ehMac.ca "Assured Advertiser" Directory - Support companies who support ehMac!



## ehMax

*ehMac.ca "Assured Advertiser" Directory - Support companies who support ehMac!*

*What is an Assured Advertiser?*
_An assured advertiser is a great company that:_


Is officially approved and endorsed by ehMac.ca
Provides specialized Mac or iOS related products and / or services in Canada
Provides a product and / or service that is used and recommended by many other ehMac members
Is able to provide expert advice and information in their area of expertise
Contributes to ehMac both financially but also by sharing their knowledge through forum posts and informative articles
Is clearly marked as an "Assured Advertiser"
Below is an example of how you'll know a company is an Assured Advertiser:










*Below is our growing number of our unique "Assured Advertisers".* 
_Thank you for supporting ehMac.ca's Assured Advertisers!_

*CanadaRAM*
_CanadaRAM is a long time contributing member to ehMac who sells RAM Memory, hard disks, RAID, NAS storage, SSD drives, flash cards for Macs (And the other kinds as well), in Canadian dollars with fast shipping in Canada.
_
*Macdoc*
_Macdoc has been supporting the Canadian Mac community since 1985! They provide great deals and amazing advice on both new and used Mac gear. Trade up your old Mac, lease a new Mac, upgrade your software, get yourself a good backup strategy.... For your Mac needs, contact Macdoc!_

Oakbridge Information Solutions
_Oakbridge is an authorized reseller for DayLite, the most advanced Contact and Sales Management application for the Mac platform. Oakbridge can provide sales, implementation assistance, custom report development, support and training. In addition they can integrate your DayLite application with one of their Customized or Packaged Business Solutions. Oakbridge can assist in integrating DayLite with FileMaker, Moneyworks, Accountedge, or LightSpeed_

Primate Labs
_Primate Labs develops Geekbench which provides a comprehensive set of benchmarks engineered to quickly and accurately measure processor and memory performance. Designed to make benchmarks easy to run and easy to understand, Geekbench takes the guesswork out of producing robust and reliable benchmark results._

Interested in becoming an Assured Advertiser? *Contact us today!*


----------

